# gagging



## susiet (Jan 4, 2012)

Just found this web site while trying to figure out what is causing my 10 year old golden to be gagging and coughing. He also has just developed really bad breathe and is snoring louder than normal. 

He had a mass cell tumor removed from his hind leg a couple years ago and is otherwise in good health. Could the coughing be something bad, like heart disease? 

I'm scared but can't really afford another huge vet bill. Susie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Do you have a vet college in your area? Maybe they could work something out with you. Hopefully it could be something minor. Has he been around any other dogs in a kennel area or dog park lately? It could be something like kennel cough or something more serious. But you need to find a way to get him to the vet to find out what it could be. 

Welcome to the forum and we will say a pray for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope it is something easily treated but this does sound like a trip to the vet, especially considering your golden's age. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your baby*

Considering his age I would definitely take him to the vet.
Hoping it is something not serious like a upper resp. infection, but it could be something serious, too.
Is he eating and drinking ok?
My Smooch had that gag cough and a little blood came out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You need to go to the vet to find out what is going on...you owe it to your dog to be certain that he is not in pain. 
At 10 years old, the realities of senior health problems and end of life health issues loom large...this is the toughest part of having dogs.
Fingers crossed for you that what ever is going on is easy to treat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susiet*

Susiet

I agree that at 10 - you really need to take him to the vet.
Praying for him and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When my first golden was 13 he began to gag and cough. The first time I heard it I thought a chain smoker had broken into the house--it was horrible. It turned out to be hemangiosarcoma. I'd get to the vet as soon as you can. It could be something easily treatable with time or prescription medication, like kennel cough, or it could be something very serious such as cancer or mega-esophagus.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> When my first golden was 13 he began to gag and cough. The first time I heard it I thought a chain smoker had broken into the house--it was horrible. It turned out to be hemangiosarcoma. I'd get to the vet as soon as you can. It could be something easily treatable with time or prescription medication, like kennel cough, or it could be something very serious such as cancer or mega-esophagus.


Gagging and dry heaves were the first evidence we had that Charlie had an enlarged spleen. Thanks to having been warned about that symptom, I arranged for an immediate ultrasound that revealed the problem. Charlie had surgery the next day, performed by a surgeon who was delighted and astonished to have an otherwise healthy patient whose spleen plainly had to come out. My sweet boy came through his surgery well and lived another 6 years.

Don't wait. An abdominal ultrasound is relatively inexpensive and can spare you a lot of grief.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just saw your thread today. I do hope you were able to take your dog to the vet. Please let us know if you got any answers..


----------



## susiet (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions. I will get Rusty to the vet this week. Susiet


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

susiet said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions. I will get Rusty to the vet this week. Susiet


Thank you for following up. Please keep us posted - we care!

And a belated Welcome to the Forum!


----------

